# 'Cyberpunk 2077' delayed to December



## phreaksho (Oct 27, 2020)

Lol...


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2020)

just delay it to for ever or at least to 2077


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 27, 2020)

NAILED IT
https://gbatemp.net/threads/cyberpu...elease-in-november.567797/page-2#post-9101095


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> just delay it to for ever or at least to 2077


By the time it comes out it will be a historical setting instead of sci fi.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2020)

Veho said:


> By the time it comes out it will be a historical setting instead of sci fi.



depends if we allowed to play games in the Matrix.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm genuinely laughing at another delay.  They were recently trying to downplay the reports that they're in crunch-mode, yet here's another delay.  There is absolutely no way that there hasn't been crunch finishing up the game


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2020)

Must have found a game breaking bug or performance issue to have delayed it at this point. Not that you could blame them - having to work on 9 different versions concurrently.

Also lol -


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 27, 2020)

Blah blah blah "delayed game good rushed game bad" quote, but this is getting just dumb now. CDPR really needs to stop fucking sharing all these progress reports and things about how "close" they are to being done with the game if they have to up and delay another goddamn month, especially after they just straight up backpedaled their stance on crunch time a few months back.

Get it together CDPR


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 27, 2020)

And thats why you dont make promises on dates...multiple times


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 27, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Blah blah blah "delayed game good rushed game bad" quote, but this is getting just dumb now. CDPR really needs to stop fucking sharing all these progress reports and things about how "close" they are to being done with the game if they have to and delay another goddamn month, especially after they just straight up backpedaled their stance on crunch time a few months back.
> 
> Get it together CDPR



That old quote doesn't even hold up anymore either. It was said in an age where patches and updates couldn't really be pushed to already released games. Look at No Man's Sky, released as a boring buggy mess, look at it today, it's like an entirely different game and by most accounts, it's genuinely great now.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 27, 2020)

the game was delayed multiple times, CDPR in one of communication even confirmed that *there won't any further delay*, this is SIMPLY RIDICULOUS AND UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 27, 2020)

Sigh stupid fucking consoles making delays


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 27, 2020)

Delay 12: The Resurrection of Delay


----------



## Owenge (Oct 27, 2020)

_Push Push Push_


----------



## xpoverzion (Oct 27, 2020)

This game has to be the most over hyped, POS game I have ever seen.  Even after all this wait, it's going to be so disappointing when people find out that it was nothing more than a money grab attempt by Projekt Red.  An attempt to cash in on the GTA success that Rockstar has had over there years.  Hence the reason why people are starting to call this game GTA 2077.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 27, 2020)

Usually I would say any delay on a game is bad news, but in this case I can't help but laugh because of the CDProjekt Red fanboys who have lambasted other games/companies for having a singular delay (among the other things that they are hypocritical about) and never shutting up about how it's already GOTY despite it not even being released.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 27, 2020)

Cyberpunk has Delayed its Delay and has created its new meme name "CyberDelay"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm relieved, can save up till then.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey guise I got my hands on one of CDPR's devkits: 




Spoiler










 ¡o¡


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> NAILED IT
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/cyberpu...elease-in-november.567797/page-2#post-9101095



dude you're a genius!


----------



## Chary (Oct 27, 2020)

This is ridiculous. Putting all their developers under crunch, promising that the release is right around the corner, don’t worry!!! No. Figure it out, and stop baiting your fanbase and taking advantage of your workers.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 27, 2020)

HERE TO REMIND EVERYONE, THEY ARE EATING THEIR OWN PROMISE.

https://twitter.com/SirPaffel/status/1321134836275388419?s=20








leon315 said:


> the game was delayed multiple times, CDPR in one of communication even confirmed that *there won't any further delay*, this is SIMPLY RIDICULOUS AND UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 27, 2020)

It's as if they shouldn't have spout out a release date so early in development. 
It's also like they shouldn't have set more definitive release dates after they fucked up the first few.
Lesson to be learned: Don't set a release date unless you're sure.
Yes there are tough circumstances but this many delays is comical


----------



## nWo (Oct 27, 2020)

Funny how fans of this game that is not even out yet, don't make a wail about a day 0 patch...

Now, about the game, I think this many delays have already dented the experience. I'm not going to buy it anytime soon, but I just hope that it lives up to the expectations of the fans, because I can't stop thinking that this one is the most over-hyped game I have ever heard about.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2020)

Veho said:


> By the time it comes out it will be a historical setting instead of sci fi.


Eh. I hope for Solarpunk 2077 instead, by that point.


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't even care that it's delayed. I care that it was delayed despite going into crunch mode. Stall all you want, but don't hurt your employees.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 27, 2020)

they should have just stuck to one version: PC and fuck the rest! it would have been out by now than


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> they should have just stuck to one version: PC and fuck the rest! it would have been out by now than


Why in the name of god would they do that?


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 27, 2020)

Well, this has definitely gone from "I can't wait to play it" to "maybe I'll pick it up on a Steam sale." It's just so hard to care anymore.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> they should have just stuck to one version: PC and fuck the rest! it would have been out by now than


this is not how game industry works, PC Master race players are just minority, the console market combined make them 2/3 of total sales.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't think I've ever seen a game get delayed after going gold before...what the hell.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 27, 2020)

maybe their getting cold feet that it ain't gonna live up to the hype.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 27, 2020)

I Reckon it will be worth the wait ! ......


----------



## Jonna (Oct 27, 2020)

xpoverzion said:


> This game has to be the most over hyped, POS game I have ever seen.  Even after all this wait, it's going to be so disappointing when people find out that it was nothing more than a money grab attempt by Projekt Red.  An attempt to cash in on the GTA success that Rockstar has had over there years.  Hence the reason why people are starting to call this game GTA 2077.


GTA 2077 sounds awesome, now I'm even more hyped for this game!


----------



## erikas (Oct 27, 2020)

I read the news and i am sad.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Oct 27, 2020)

Take your time. It'll be worth it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 27, 2020)

says december 9th on my Steam




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wonkeytonk said:


> Take your time. It'll be worth it.


----------



## masagrator (Oct 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a game get delayed after going gold before...what the hell.


EA was a pioneer in this case with their
*GoldenEye: Rogue Agent*

*https://mi6-hq.com/news/index.php?itemid=1849*


----------



## Jayro (Oct 27, 2020)

And there it is... The final delay for me to pirate the game.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> says december 9th on my Steam
> View attachment 231327
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



not every delayed game is eventually good, some still stay the same crap game


----------



## leon315 (Oct 27, 2020)

HERE TO REMIND EVERYONE, THEY ARE EATING THEIR OWN PROMISE.


https://twitter.com/SirPaffel/status/1321134836275388419?s=20







whoever said this, he's retard.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 27, 2020)

yikes


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 27, 2020)

That game does not look enjoyable anyway.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 27, 2020)

3 weeks is a blink of an eye in terms of AAA development time. Whatever issues they're having will likely still be there when it releases.
Assuming they don't actually delay again.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 27, 2020)

zoogie said:


> 3 weeks is a blink of an eye in terms of AAA development time. Whatever issues they're having will likely still be there when it releases.
> Assuming they don't actually delay again.


Does seem a bit silly, releasing on time and dropping a big patch a few weeks later would probably produce the same result.  There are always going to be some bugs and QoL issues that slip through the cracks no matter how long the game is in development.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh no.. It's delayed THREE WEEEKEEEESS!!!!??? Whatever will we gamers dooo!?!? 

Y'all need to chill.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> And there it is... The final delay for me to pirate the game.


Oh spare me. Looking for an excuse to pirate? Just admit you were going to..


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 27, 2020)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Xzi (Oct 27, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Oh no.. It's delayed THREE WEEEKEEEESS!!!!??? Whatever will we gamers dooo!?!?
> 
> Y'all need to chill.


It's not like I'm gonna drop my pre-order or anything, it's just annoying.  Also hard to be GOTY when releasing a third of the way into December, a lot of people won't even have time to digest one whole playthrough.  So I think it potentially harms CDPR in that regard as well.



MrCokeacola said:


> Hmmmm...
> View attachment 231330


Nice, put it in the meme box.


----------



## simbin (Oct 27, 2020)

Switch version is coming out alongside the other console releases, right?


----------



## luigirockz (Oct 27, 2020)

I see it sticking this time on December. Reminds me of the Brawl delays back in the day


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 27, 2020)

This is absolutely hilarious. I was never interested in the game, but I’m starting to get some serious Duke Nukem Forever vibes. It’s gonna be a huge disappointment when it drops.


----------



## DKB (Oct 27, 2020)

yeah at this point im prepared to be extremely disappointed


----------



## Jonna (Oct 27, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Oh no.. It's delayed THREE WEEEKEEEESS!!!!??? Whatever will we gamers dooo!?!?
> 
> Y'all need to chill.
> 
> ...


Some of us aren't mad because we don't get to play the game for 3 weeks, but because of the effect it'll have on crunch for the developers.


----------



## TheZander (Oct 27, 2020)

I thought it was already delayed what's the news


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 27, 2020)

luigirockz said:


> I see it sticking this time on December


December rolls in...sorry there is going to be...
I'm saving this post so i can quote this when it happens


----------



## aMp (Oct 27, 2020)

Sucks for the people who planned to play this game on release date. It's not a problem for me though as I don't even have the proper pc parts yet.


----------



## playstays_shun (Oct 27, 2020)

They’ve lost credibility

it’s one thing to delay a game a year or years and say put it out of your mind indefinitely it’s ready when it’s ready (Metroid 4) but to move the fence post by months every few months many times, with little to no transparency

not respectful to consumers. Feels like a holiday cash In even if it isn’t

how good can the game be that it went gold and is still delayed? Not a good omen

it’s a great thing I have never cared about this one or been into the hype. If it’s great good. If it ain’t I wasn’t emotionally invested whatsoever


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 27, 2020)

I will be playing it. I don't expect no masterpiece but their games aren't bad at all.


----------



## Axido (Oct 27, 2020)

Veho said:


> Hey guise I got my hands on one of CDPR's devkits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 27, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Sigh stupid fucking consoles making delays


Rumour has it it's the Stadia version that's kind of to blame here, which is funny as there's probably more people doing a 6 day crunch finalizing that version than will actually play it....

I laughed anyway at the news! I should be pissed off as it's the no1 game I'm looking forward to, but _that_ backlog of games, and it's only 3 weeks so...


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 27, 2020)

Ironically now I’m wondering wether to get the game as I happened to have booked that day off for unrelated reasons.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 27, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Rumour has it it's the Stadia version that's kind of to blame here, which is funny as there's probably more people doing a 6 day crunch finalizing that version than will actually play it....
> 
> I laughed anyway at the news! I should be pissed off as it's the no1 game I'm looking forward to, but _that_ backlog of games, and it's only 3 weeks so...


Then even more of a "WHAT?" since Stadia will be shutdown probably before 2022.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 27, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Oh no.. It's delayed THREE WEEEKEEEESS!!!!??? Whatever will we gamers dooo!?!?
> 
> Y'all need to chill.
> 
> ...


If a game gets 3 delays or more, I pirate it. There's no excuse to delay a game more than twice honestly.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2020)

After thinking it through I've decided to cancel my pre-order. Given that it's almost inevitable that post launch bugs will be discovered and with all these constant delays not doing much to help with those worries, I think I'll hold off getting this game until I can afford a PS5 and have this be one of my first next gen titles to play.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 27, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> After thinking it through I've decided to cancel my pre-order. Given that it's almost inevitable that post launch bugs will be discovered and with all these constant delays not doing much to help with those worries, I think I'll hold off getting this game until I can afford a PS5 and have this be one of my first next gen titles to play.


That's a wise move.


----------



## JeepX87 (Oct 27, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Then even more of a "WHAT?" since Stadia will be shutdown probably before 2022.



I feel bad for people who lost games permanently after cloud gaming service shutdown like happened to OnLive.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 27, 2020)

JeepX87 said:


> I feel bad for people who lost games permanently after cloud gaming service shutdown like happened to OnLive.


And don't forget about the OUYA early adopters.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm actually okay with this as it'll give me more time to mess around with the PS5 in the meantime.


----------



## JeepX87 (Oct 27, 2020)

Jayro said:


> And don't forget about the OUYA early adopters.



Exactly, cloud gaming service feel like 3DO, CD-i, TurboGrafx-16 and Atari Jaguar - they didn't last longer as SNES and Sega Genesis.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 27, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> They’ve lost credibility
> 
> it’s one thing to delay a game a year or years and say put it out of your mind indefinitely it’s ready when it’s ready (Metroid 4) but to move the fence post by months every few months many times, with little to no transparency
> 
> ...


What on earth do you mean "little to no transparency"? It's not like they waited until release day to say "Sorry, you're not playing it til December!" Has Projekt Red really become deserving of the woeful glares of desperate gamers? I guess so...


----------



## linuxares (Oct 27, 2020)

JeepX87 said:


> I feel bad for people who lost games permanently after cloud gaming service shutdown like happened to OnLive.


So do I, but they should learn that Google is an expert of killing projects.
No way in hell they will keep this up if it doesn't start turning a profit. Or they should atleast turn it in to a Xbox Games kind of service and it might work.


----------



## xdarkx (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm not sure if some of the guys here actually read the whole post where part of the reason they are delaying the game is to optimize it for multiple versions, or just post a reply after seeing this thread's title.  If they they forgo the idea of simultaneous launch on 9 versions of the game and have a separate release date for the next-gen, then they could have release on time.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 27, 2020)

xdarkx said:


> I'm not sure if some of the guys here actually read the whole post where part of the reason they are delaying the game is to optimize it for multiple versions, or just post a reply after seeing this thread's title.  If they they forgo the idea of simultaneous launch on 9 versions of the game and have a separate release date for the next-gen, then they could have release on time.


I don't think it's next-gen that's taking extra time, the game was essentially next gen from the get-go.  Like others have pointed out, it's more likely that streaming services are to blame for this delay.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I don't think it's next-gen that's taking extra time, the game was essentially next gen from the get-go.  Like others have pointed out, it's more likely that streaming services are to blame for this delay.


I mean.. If that's actually 100% fact? Then that's just mental. Game streaming doesn't account for enough of the playerbase to warrant a delay in releasing the title. If anything, they should have just delayed the release to streaming services.


----------



## genxor (Oct 27, 2020)

Still not convinced there's an actual game here


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 27, 2020)

Jayro said:


> And don't forget about the OUYA early adopters.


Ouya was never a good idea, but at least people can still use that hardware.
Not that its worth using that hardware. Not that its not.


----------



## Viri (Oct 27, 2020)

Was CDPR always this incompetent? Every time I seem to hear news about this game, it always x feature removed, crunching their employees to death, and delays. Is it always like this with them and their games?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey, it only took 15 years for Duke Nukem Forever to came out, you guys can't wait that much?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 27, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Hey, it only took 15 years for Duke Nukem Forever to came out, you guys can't wait that much?


That game was nothing less than crap when it finally released.


----------



## xdarkx (Oct 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I don't think it's next-gen that's taking extra time, the game was essentially next gen from the get-go.  Like others have pointed out, it's more likely that streaming services are to blame for this delay.


Even if that is the case, they are trying to optimize the game on 9 platforms and get a simultaneous release which is insane.  But like I said, if they were to delay the release to some of the versions, they can get this out on time.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 27, 2020)

Memoir said:


> I mean.. If that's actually 100% fact? Then that's just mental. Game streaming doesn't account for enough of the playerbase to warrant a delay in releasing the title. If anything, they should have just delayed the release to streaming services.


You'll get no argument from me, but honestly any one of the platforms it's releasing for could be to blame, nine systems is a lot for simultaneous launch.  I just assume that streaming would have the majority of unexpected technical hurdles to jump.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> You'll get no argument from me, but honestly any one of the platforms it's releasing for could be to blame, nine systems is a lot for simultaneous launch.  I just assume that streaming would have the majority of unexpected technical hurdles to jump.


I assumed streaming will just be PC version


----------



## Master X (Oct 27, 2020)

With all the delays this game has had, I'm starting to get Mighty No. 9 flashbacks.

Oh well. At least we got Ghostrunner to hold us over.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 28, 2020)

Delay is bad but if it means the game runs smooth I'm all for it.


----------



## anhminh (Oct 28, 2020)

At this point, if the game doesn't hit instant classic like BotW then it would definitely become second Duke Nukem Forever. "A delayed game is eventually good" is what everyone expect so the more delay they got, the more people expectation for it will rise. That why you just don't run your mouth too soon.


----------



## DerpDingus (Oct 28, 2020)

This game is so hyped up the ass that there is no way it can match expectations regardless how many delays there are. 

I'm sure it'll be fine and its admirable that they want to make sure when it finally comes out its a quality release.


----------



## Gunstorm (Oct 28, 2020)

2077 is the release date...


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 28, 2020)

CDPR will get a pass because the made The Witcher 3, but I doubt many other companies would.  I don't mind games being pushed back/delayed, I'd rather them do it right the first time, but the whole "no crunch" followed by crunch and then announcing that it is going gold when you knew full well they had massive Day 0/Day1 patches in mind as they said that.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 28, 2020)

Viri said:


> Was CDPR always this incompetent? Every time I seem to hear news about this game, it always x feature removed, crunching their employees to death, and delays. Is it always like this with them and their games?


Yes, they're total fucking incompetent dorks that can't ever seen to meet already generous deadlines.


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 28, 2020)

jesterscourt said:


> CDPR will get a pass because the made The Witcher 3, but I doubt many other companies would.  I don't mind games being pushed back/delayed, I'd rather them do it right the first time, but the whole "no crunch" followed by crunch and then announcing that it is going gold when you knew full well they had massive Day 0/Day1 patches in mind as they said that.


Funny enough, what I've been seeing is a bit of a mix of the "pass" mentality, and calling them out. I've seen a lot of folks, both on and off this site, pointing out how skeevy it is to put everyone under crunch after a delay, and then to delay it once again.


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 28, 2020)

a delayed game is better than a rushed, broken game


----------



## Delerious (Oct 28, 2020)

At this point, it should be "it's done when it's done."


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> That game was nothing less than crap when it finally released.


And what if this game ends up the same?


----------



## TheGodMauro (Oct 28, 2020)

As long as the game is good, I don't personally care, I'll buy it on release if it isn't too broken. 

A release for 9 platforms, that include next gen and streaming services, must be a hell for the QA and dev team. I don't envy them, their management must be aware of that, but since there's so little competition for AAA titles on the holiday season (a next gen launch at that one) missing such a golden window of opportunity would be tragic.

People, do try to cut them some slack, covid made shit hard for everyone, where I work pretty much everything got pushed back by a lot, and I can only imagine a big project like this got even more complicated.

Also, it's always hilarious that people try to use whatever excuse to claim moral superiority for pirating stuff, as if a delay makes it ok to steal. Just own the fact that you don't want to pay dudes, nobody really gives a shit anyway.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 28, 2020)

TheGodMauro said:


> People, do try to cut them some slack, covid made shit hard for everyone, where I work pretty much everything got pushed back by a lot, and I can only imagine a big project like this got even more complicated.


People are overexaggerating this endemic.


TheGodMauro said:


> Also, it's always hilarious that people try to use whatever excuse to claim moral superiority for pirating stuff, as if a delay makes it ok to steal. Just own the fact that you don't want to pay dudes, nobody really gives a shit anyway.


Piracy isn't theft. It's illegal, but it isn't theft.


----------



## TheGodMauro (Oct 28, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> People are overexaggerating this endemic.
> 
> Piracy isn't theft. It's illegal, but it isn't theft.



Oh and people love to try and use this argument to justify themselves. It's only Semantics, or is it really that important what you call it?. At the end of the day, you are using someone else's work without paying for it.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Oct 28, 2020)

my new samsung q80 65 inch is ready


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 28, 2020)

xdarkx said:


> Even if that is the case, they are trying to optimize the game on 9 platforms and get a simultaneous release which is insane.  But like I said, if they were to delay the release to some of the versions, they can get this out on time.


it's the switches fault really


----------



## GbaNober (Oct 28, 2020)

"a delayed game is eventually good, but a rushed game is forever bad."

not applicable for every developer


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 28, 2020)

Aaaaaand...another delay. I knew it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2020)

*faceplants desk* Ok, I understand they want the game to be amazing, but this is just getting ridiculous at this point.


----------



## notimp (Oct 28, 2020)

Prans said:


> Do you think _Cyberpunk 2077 _will indeed release on December 10th or will it be delayed further into next year?


Investors wouldnt want you to miss the holiday season. 


StarGazerTom said:


> *faceplants desk* Ok, I understand they want the game to be amazing, but this is just getting ridiculous at this point.


This is actually a sign of non confidence. They worked so hard at manufacturing the image of being the next 'Rockstar', that if that is axed due to too many technical issues on some game versions, they'd loose all of that.

So the message at this point is, that they have an issue - that they absolutely think they have to address before going public.

Management effed up, and this is damage control. Or their ambitions were too high, and this is damage control. 

How big the damage actually is, we cant say at this point - again they pokered very high this time ('the next Rockstar'), so its expected that they release something stellar. 

Or put simply, some of the mock reviews marketing payed for probably came back 8/10 and cited technical/gameplay issues.


----------



## Maq47 (Oct 28, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Delay 12: The Resurrection of Delay


Final Delay XV


----------



## Dankstorm (Oct 28, 2020)

You guys acting like this is their first time, remember when they delayed the witcher 3 twice ?

It's a really bad move considering how close to the release date and peoples taking off work days to play it but it happens and should be a really good advice to peoples to never preorder stuff and just wait for it to be released


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 28, 2020)

As someone who doesn't care about the game and has searched nothing about it, what was the original intended release date before all these delays?


----------



## notimp (Oct 28, 2020)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> As someone who doesn't care about the game and has searched nothing about it, what was the original intended release date before all these delays?


23 seconds in with infografic:


 The rest of the 'reporting' is complete bs though.


----------



## altorn (Oct 28, 2020)

I understand that it could be an effect of the pandemic, they might have had scheduling issues. I don't really care.
Maybe they should have made CP2077 a PC exclusive for a while, while they port it into consoles or whatever they want.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 28, 2020)

altorn said:


> I understand that it could be an effect of the pandemic, they might have had scheduling issues. I don't really care.
> Maybe they should have made CP2077 a PC exclusive for a while, while they port it into consoles or whatever they want.



A part of me thinks that if devs did this, PC ports might not have the problems they do, and it'd allow the devs to get the heavier lifting of supporting different HW configurations first and to also do things that can only be done on PC hardware...kind of like how it used to be with games like the OG Deus Ex. That game's PS2 port was considered inferior in ways that I don't know have been seen ever since that generation of gaming.

Still, all console ports usually boil down to it scaling everything back to run on their proprietary CPU's, GPUs, RAM configuration, etc..


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm just curious as to what those 9 platforms are. 
I can only think of 6, which they did confirm:  

-Ps4
-Ps5
-Xbox One
-Xbox Series
-Windows
-Stadia


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 28, 2020)

notimp said:


> 23 seconds in with infografic:
> 
> 
> The rest of the 'reporting' is complete bs though.



April 16 huh


----------



## averuki (Oct 28, 2020)

There are just too many game breaking bugs. Some of them make the game totally unplayable. Some of playtesters even cancelled their preorders, even tho they are big fans, because the game is in a such a bad state right now.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 28, 2020)

So turns out we can blame current gen consoles for this delay, "the game for PC is ready and plays well on next-gen consoles and the company is finalizing the process concerning current gen consoles," according to CD Projekt CEO Adam Kicinski.

Also I called it: due to the delay, CP2077 is no longer eligible to receive GOTY awards for 2020.

Lastly, stop sending death threats to CDPR over this you nutjobs.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 28, 2020)

I swear, it’s gonna be a duke nukem forever scenario where the development is more interesting than the game


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Oct 28, 2020)

Skelletonike said:


> I'm just curious as to what those 9 platforms are.
> I can only think of 6, which they did confirm:
> 
> -Ps4
> ...


I think that the PS4 Pro and the Xbox One X count as separate consoles to CDPR. Also GeForce Now.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 28, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> I think that the PS4 Pro and the Xbox One X count as separate consoles to CDPR. Also GeForce Now.


Hm... I don't see why they would separate them though, to the point of calling them different platforms.


----------



## tranceology3 (Oct 28, 2020)

And then a mandatory day one patch that fixes a critical bug.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 28, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> And what if this game ends up the same?


I have dissed this game but to be fair it does not look crap in the same way that Duke Nukem Forever was crap.
Duke Nukem Forever was literal crap. Me not being that interested in this game is down to personal taste.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 28, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> After thinking it through I've decided to cancel my pre-order. Given that it's almost inevitable that post launch bugs will be discovered and with all these constant delays not doing much to help with those worries, I think I'll hold off getting this game until I can afford a PS5 and have this be one of my first next gen titles to play.


I'm truly amazed that all AAA+ games has to download GBs of D1 patch, people are still preordering games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 28, 2020)

And nothing of value was lost


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 28, 2020)

Skelletonike said:


> Hm... I don't see why they would separate them though, to the point of calling them different platforms.


i do.
1: PS4
2: PS4 Pro
3: Xbox One
4: Xbox One X
5: PS5
6: Xbox Series S
7: Xbox Series X
8: Windows
9: Stadia (I read now Stadia games run on Linux)


----------



## Lodad (Oct 28, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> And thats why you dont make promises on dates...multiple times


That's why you don't preorder games at all nowadays.


----------



## altorn (Oct 29, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> And nothing of value was lost


Dude, how about that random guy who booked his vacation for Nov19 after CDPR twitter firmly confirmed to him directly that it was releasing that date? lol


----------



## BeastMode6 (Oct 29, 2020)

Honestly I don't really care when it comes out. This isn't like Star Citizen, it WILL release eventually. I just hope the game lives up to people's expectations (or is at least fun and engaging).


----------



## xdarkx (Oct 29, 2020)

altorn said:


> Dude, how about that random guy who booked his vacation for Nov19 after CDPR twitter firmly confirmed to him directly that it was releasing that date? lol


He became a _legend_.

But seriously, people should learn not to book vacation days just to play a game on launch cause you never know if the game will get delay. Saw this happen a few times in the news for other games/people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2020)

altorn said:


> Dude, how about that random guy who booked his vacation for Nov19 after CDPR twitter firmly confirmed to him directly that it was releasing that date? lol



Not my problem


----------



## TheifKing (Oct 30, 2020)

Lodad said:


> That's why you don't preorder games at all nowadays.


This. I rarely buy games on launch nowadays.


----------



## Benja81 (Oct 31, 2020)

Other than the kiddos (they can't help it) why are people such big babies? If they released it and its terrible, you would be the first ones to complain. I get its annoying when it keeps getting pushed back, but never heard of waiting for a good thing?


----------



## Pippin666 (Nov 1, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> start buying games with this stuff called money





MikaDubbz said:


> That old quote doesn't even hold up anymore either. It was said in an age where patches and updates couldn't really be pushed to already released games. Look at No Man's Sky, released as a boring buggy mess, look at it today, it's like an entirely different game and by most accounts, it's genuinely great now.


So, you like to buy game full price for a buggy mess and wait for patches ?!?! Sucker.

Pip'


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 1, 2020)

Pippin666 said:


> So, you like to buy game full price for a buggy mess and wait for patches ?!?! Sucker.
> 
> Pip'


Yeah, that's clearly what I was saying.

No, I'm just saying this idea that a shipped broken buggy game can never be good after it's released in that state, simply doesn't hold up anymore.


----------



## acxel (Nov 1, 2020)

I want itttt


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 4, 2020)

Pippin666 said:


> So, you like to buy game full price for a buggy mess and wait for patches ?!?! Sucker.
> 
> Pip'



The game will have a massive patch day 0 already.


----------

